# Probleme mit den CD/dvd-Laufwerken



## claudia34 (16. August 2007)

Hallo, bin neu und weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Seit ein paar Tagen kann weder mein CD- noch mein DVD-Laufwerk eine leere Cd lesen. das heißt es steht immer: "Auf E:\. bzw. D:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. unzulässige Funktion"
CD´s und Dvd´s mit Inhalt lesen aber beide Laufwerke. Auch wenn ich mit der linken Maustaste klicke und auf senden an gehe, stehen da alle Wechselträger aber nicht die Cd -Laufwerke. Was kann da los sein? An den Cd´s liegt es nicht, das habe ich getestet.
Habe das Windows Xp Home Sp2 am Rechner.


Bitte um Hilfe, gerne auch an meine E-Mailadresse.
Danke Claudia


----------



## soyo (17. August 2007)

Sind das normale Lese-Laufwerke oder Lesen/Schreiben (Brenner) ?


----------



## claudia34 (17. August 2007)

hallo, es sind beide Brenner-Laufwerke. Und beie haben bis vor kurzem einwandfrei funktioniert.
Meine Laufwerke heißen: D:\NEC-DVD-RW-ND 3500AG und E:\Lite-on DVDRW Show-1693S
Habe bei beiden ein Firmware-Update gemacht- hat nocht geholfen. Auch habe ich das kürzlich installierte Magix Mp3-Maker-Programm wieder deinstalliert- half auch nichts. 
mfg claudia


----------



## soyo (18. August 2007)

Was für eine Brenn-Software benutzt du?


----------



## claudia34 (18. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe einen neuen Brenner bekommen. Problem ist das gleiche geblieben. Einen Lite-on DVDRW LH-20 A1P. Das heißt es sind jetzt 2 Lite-on-Laufwerke. Benutze das Nero Brennprogramm.
Habe bereits auch bei den Zweigen Hot-Key-Zweigen nachgeschaut-das stand in meinem XP-Buch- da sollte was von Upper und Lower stehen, bei mit steht da aber nur was von Upper. kenn mich aber zuwenig aus.


----------

